# Due for an upgrade?



## A72CUTLAS (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi guys,
I built my pc about 5-6 years ago and lately I've been getting that upgrade itch. I've checked the AMD stuff and it looks like they've changed socket/architecture since I was last fluent. So when I ran across a post where someone else was having their build evaluated I thought I'd give it a go.

Here are the specs of what I have: 

*CPU*: AMD FX-8350 @ 4.4Ghz
*Motherboard*: Gigabyte GA-990FX-GAMING
*RAM*: 4 x 8GB DDR3 1866
*Storage*: 512GB SATA SDD(System) + 4TB HDD(Media) + 4TB HDD(Backup)
*GPU*: MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G Gaming Edition
*PSU*: EVGA 210-GQ-1000-V1 GQ 80 Plus Gold 1000 watt

I mainly use this as a gaming rig but every now and then I do some video editing. I like to "future-proof" when UG'ing but I don't want the bleeding edge but close. Any help you guys could give will be appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

If you are looking to upgrade, then you would just need a new motherboard, CPU, and RAM. How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## A72CUTLAS (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for the response! I was thinking along the lines of $500-700 for internals. Do you think the GTX 970 is still viable?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, a GTX 970 is more than enough still.

Find a new CPU, motherboard, and RAM for us to look at and see if it will mingle well with your current computer.


----------



## A72CUTLAS (Oct 4, 2004)

OK here's what I came up with. 


MOBO: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157774
CPU: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113434
RAM: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232519
HSF: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UF53D6676

I went with a x370 mobo because, if I understand correctly, the b350 is a stripped down budget model. And I want this build to lbe future-proof. I wasn't sure whether I'd need the extra 2 cores of the R7 CPU so I picked the 5. 
So, what do you think?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If I could suggest a bit newer:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113496
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157759
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941
Then use the Hsf that comes with Cpu which is excellent quality!


----------



## A72CUTLAS (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions Rich-M. I noticed you went with the B350 chipset instead of the X370, which I've read is better for performance and future-proofing. Is there any advantage there? Also is the X version of the CPU worth it? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You could use this one also:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157800
I just felt the B350 is newer also a gaming board and works only with newer Summit Ridge Apus which I felt made it more desirable.


----------



## A72CUTLAS (Oct 4, 2004)

OK, after an obsessive amount of reading and Youtube videos this is where I am:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157833
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113497
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231941

And my thinking is this, if I'm getting the 2nd gen CPU I might as well get the chip-set it was built for. And maybe someday I'll learn to OC the memory which would make this a good purchase! :grin:
What I haven't found is whether it is worth it to get the R7 vs the R5 definitively. Do either of you guys have personal feelings/thoughts? I really appreciate you guys sharing your expertise with me. :thumb:


----------

